# Biewer pups



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Somehow. I have just discovered these precious babies. They remind me so much of maltese and yorkies. Does anyone have one? I'm really thinking about adding one to my flock.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think they are adorable also. I'm attracted to the ones with the baby doll faces....a lot of them seem to have the longer muzzle. 

They are truly unique, I hope they are recognized by the AKC one of these days...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are gorgeous, I think you have to be careful though as I think disreputable breeders pass off parti's as a Biewer sometimes. I may be mistaken just going from memory when I was looking.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my some of them are just too cute. Some look kinda " weird ". If that makes sense


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Someone just sent me a friendship request on FB and she had 4 yorkies and Biewer.....I wondered what that was. Do you have picture of one? I've never heard of these. Okay..nevermind. I googled them and they are soooo cute!!!!!! *


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I met my first Biewer this summer here in my neighborhood & Lisi went crazy--he was 3 months old and about Lisi's size---very playful. Apparently they are a recognized breed in Germany but not the US---I had to look them up. I haven't seen him again since that day, but still look for him.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I have found out about the Biewer, they are originally from Germany and supposedly there are some very reputable Breeders here in the US. One has to go into the actual Biewer site and there you will be able to find out a lot about them. I too have been very interested in them as well. Not in the market yet, but I am keeping an eye open for them when the time comes.


----------



## pehirsch (May 13, 2013)

(Nancy, that picture of Mia is adorable!! LOL)


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think the Biewer is gorgeous! There is one on FB that is absolutely beautiful! I must NOT look at them anymore!! 4's enough, 4's enough, I keep telling myself!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Isn't this one beautiful?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I had never heard of them. have to google.....


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Deborah, why oh why did you do that to me? I love them they are so so cute. That is a gorgeous one. Some don't look so cute. The one you found the pic of looks like a perfect example.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

pehirsch said:


> (Nancy, that picture of Mia is adorable!! LOL)


Thank you!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think the Biewer is gorgeous! There is one on FB that is absolutely beautiful! I must NOT look at them anymore!! 4's enough, 4's enough, I keep telling myself!


Does Dewey only count as one???:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Does Dewey only count as one???:chili:


No he does not!! The way he behaves, and gets the other three going, it seems like much more than 4 live here! He's a pistol!! LOL


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

*my biewer*

I have one! His name is Bentley and he's a year old. I got him from a very reputable breeder in FL. I hope his pic attaches.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

He was 4 months old here.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

luvnmymaltese said:


> He was 4 months old here.


Oh so beautiful!!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow That's different. Maltese For Me.*
*So Beautiful!!!!! But No***Not for me.*
*I Bet they begin to catch on in the US.*


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

They are very cute! I'm with Nickee though...now that I have Bella, as far as a small dog is concerned, I can't imagine having anything other than a maltese.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Soooooo cute!!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Awwww he is an absolute doll. The remind me sort of morkies but way way cuter. Can't believe I had never heard of them before.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks! He's only 7lbs, but he's muscular. My maltese is soooo small at 3.5 lbs, finally. LOL. They get along well together.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful picture of your Biewer!!! I did quite a bit of research on the Breed and would love to have one someday. Love my Malt too and would never steer away from a Malt though, just add another to the family when the time is right.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd have NO problem having one! Love my Malts and love my Yorkies!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

The A Team said:


> I think they are adorable also. I'm attracted to the ones with the baby doll faces....a lot of them seem to have the longer muzzle.
> 
> They are truly unique, I hope they are recognized by the AKC one of these days...



I really doubt they will be recognized by the AKC until they can iron out the problems within the various clubs and settle on one true parent club. My understanding is that there is only one club, I think it's the Biewer Terrier Club of America that is insisting on breeding only registered Biewer Terriers and DNA testing for authentication. There are several other clubs out there that are not doing this and it's causing quite a division between the various clubs.

I honestly get clear dizzy when trying to study and understand genetics. But isn't it not necessarily a good thing to breed 2 dogs with a recessive piebald gene? Are they making a type of genetic 'time bomb'? Maybe it's totally ok. I'm the first to admit I'm out of my league on that one.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Maltese first at me house but I do want to get one. They are so unique looking.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OK. Looks like someone photoshopped a yorkie head on a malt body and then put a cape on it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> OK. Looks like someone photoshopped a yorkie head on a malt body and then put a cape on it.


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

gopotsgo said:


> OK. Looks like someone photoshopped a yorkie head on a malt body and then put a cape on it.


Wow! Sorry you feel that way.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Cyndilou said:


> Maltese first at me house but I do want to get one. They are so unique looking.



Yes, I had my maltese (my second, actually) before my biewer. I learned about biewers after I got my yorkie, and decided to get one and he is more loveable than my malt or my yorkie, whom are more loners and prefer not to be bothered for too long before they run off to be alone. My biewer is attached to me.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Thanks for sharing that beautiful picture of your Biewer!!! I did quite a bit of research on the Breed and would love to have one someday. Love my Malt too and would never steer away from a Malt though, just add another to the family when the time is right.


Oh i agree, I will always have a maltese!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

luvnmymaltese said:


> Wow! Sorry you feel that way.


I love the coloring on the Biewer! I'm curious as the personality? Are they more independent than the Maltese? My two Yorkies are very loving, but more independent than my two Maltese.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

luvnmymaltese said:


> Yes, I had my maltese (my second, actually) before my biewer. I learned about biewers after I got my yorkie, and decided to get one and he is more loveable than my malt or my yorkie, whom are more loners and prefer not to be bothered for too long before they run off to be alone. My biewer is attached to me.


Oh I just saw your reply! A love bug and a cutie all in one!!!!


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I love the coloring on the Biewer! I'm curious as the personality? Are they more independent than the Maltese? My two Yorkies are very loving, but more independent than my two Maltese.



Bentley (biewer) is more calmer, quieter and loveable than Ramsey (maltese). However, Ramsey loves to cuddle, but only for a short time, whereas, Bentley, wants to be cuddled all day, which I can't do since I work. I work at home, so he sits with me all day. My maltese usually wanders off for some alone time.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bentley sounds like my Laurel(Malt) and Ramsey sounds like my Violet(Yorkie)


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Ace loves to cuddle when Ace wants to cuddle. Our first Malt Belle was a total cuddler. I'm sold I want a biewer. I have to convince the hubby. I'm going to start checking breeders now though. I've seen that they are colored differently and I have a picture in my head of what I want. I think one reason I love them so much is because they aren't solid white. I love my solid white fluff but it can be hard to keep our babies so white all the time.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I sure would be interested to know what Breeders you come up with??? Would you mind sharing that here on SM or would you prefer to PM me??? I do know that there is supposed to be a couple of very reputable Breeders, one is in Maryland, I believe??? I know that they too can be rather expensive like the Maltese Breed, depending upon where they are from.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have admit that some of the Biewer's are adorable! I'm just a tad confused on what's the difference between a Biewer and a Parti Yorkie, is it because one originated in Germany, i admit genetics confuses me, but isn't the Biewer and the Parti Yorkie the result of one or both parents having the "Piebald" gene, wouldn't they be genetic time bombs? :confused1: I know this a maltese forum, but since Biewer's were brought up, i figured it doesn't hurt to ask, if you don't ask you don't learn. :thumbsup: I did google to try and get a better understanding and got more confused. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cyndilou said:


> Ace loves to cuddle when Ace wants to cuddle. Our first Malt Belle was a total cuddler. I'm sold I want a biewer. I have to convince the hubby. I'm going to start checking breeders now though. I've seen that they are colored differently and I have a picture in my head of what I want. I think one reason I love them so much is because they aren't solid white. I love my solid white fluff but it can be hard to keep our babies so white all the time.


Don't take one person's experience with her one Biewer. I've had 2 Biewer's come to Basic Obedience class here at the store and I can tell you for a fact that both had more the Yorkie temperament and not nearly as cuddly as all 3 of my Maltese. Talk to many other people who have or have personal experience with both breeds before making your decision. There is a reason they are still considered a terrier. Thus the name...Biewer Terrier.


----------



## luvnmymaltese (Dec 14, 2011)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Don't take one person's experience with her one Biewer. I've had 2 Biewer's come to Basic Obedience class here at the store and I can tell you for a fact that both had more the Yorkie temperament and not nearly as cuddly as all 3 of my Maltese. Talk to many other people who have or have personal experience with both breeds before making your decision. There is a reason they are still considered a terrier. Thus the name...Biewer Terrier.


I agree. They all have different personalities.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, me too. However, every Dog, no matter what Breed that we have had all have had very different personalities.. Our first Maltese Angel was very placid, demure, and very affectionate. Our Chrissy, on the other hand is far from placid, demure, and very affectionate but we love her just as much. Chrissy is a real PISTOL and has a great personality. Our Yorkies were all different too.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey and Laurel are much more terrier acting than my Yorkies!!!! I love them all, just different personalities!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I have noticed that they are really pricey from good breeders.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Adorable- I can NOT look any further... I'm at my doggie limit.... for the moment!


----------

